# White Water Bay in July



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Is it possible to catch redfish in White Water Bay in July? Looking to do a DIY this summer and rent a houseboat out of Flamingo and they are limited to White Water Bay and Coot Bay.

Thanks.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Yes
Reds are there year round. 

In July there most likely there will be more bugs than fish. Tough time of the year to be there.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Them skeeters will carry you off, if the no-see-ums leave anything. I was there in Feb. and the no-seeums were so big I could see um.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

that is what I was afraid of. Thanks guys.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Any suggestions for finding spots in WW Bay? Fished there a few times with not much success Java had more luck fishing closer to the river mouths.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Anchor your houseboat in Whitewater and keep away from any shorelines. The place most fishing clubs used for many years was called houseboat cove and it’s in the northwest portion of Whitewater… Call me and I’ll tell you how to find it.

If it were me, I’d fish Oyster Bay, the “rivers” and the Gulf coast that time of year… That’s where all the fish are- on that side of the Park… particularly the coastal shoreline from Cape Sable all the way up to Lostman’s…. Scooting back to your houseboat each afternoon when the storms get going…

Here’s an alternative if you’ve got a microskiff that floats in six inches or less… Rent that houseboat but leave it in the marina as your floating hotel (last I heard they knock off $50 per day if you don’t move it). Launch each day on the Florida Bay side ramp and fish the flats right in front of Flamingo where there are lots and lots of reds and snook to pole up on…

Just nothing like the ‘glades…


----------



## War Bird (Jul 6, 2020)

Agree. Stay away from shorelines that time of year


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's the mechanism that will allow you (at times) to fish shorelines in mosquito season... They come to the carbon dioxide in your breath so as long as the wind is coming from the trees to you... no mosquitoes (except the ones already on your skiff up under the gunnels, etc.). If the wind it blowing from you to the trees... the only delay factor is how far you are from the trees since they will find you a long ways from shore eventually (and right next to the trees - oh boy...).


----------



## Bccmurray (6 mo ago)

therma-cells work wonders as well. They make them now that repel mosquitoes and no see ums. I keep a huge supple of cartridges when i am out there, especially camping and it really helps out a lot


----------

